# "Can you feel the Heat?"



## pinkinmiami (Jun 23, 2006)

I thought that might get your attention.  

My name is Khrystian, but most of my close friends call me Kb.  

I'm 5'10 and about 180 lbs of what I call "thickness" - People are generally surprised when I tell them how much I weigh because I "don't look it" as they say. But anywho, my goal is to shed 25-30 pounds of fat and build lean muscle. I've had two surgeries since March to remove pre-cancer cells from my lower spine, so that put an impediment on my active lifestyle. The doctors gave me the official okay to start back in the gym about 3 weeks ago, so you can imagine my level of excitement! I've started with low/moderate cardiovascular exercises 4-6 days and 2-3 days of strenght training. I have a pretty clean eating habit in spite of the occasional chocolate attacks.  

I've read some great threads on your forum and I am soo pumped to incorporate what I've learned to my own regimen. (*Awesome work IM!)*

**Completely off topic**
I work in downtown Miami and I wish you all could see the thousands of people gathered out here to cheer on the new NBA champs, the Miami Heat. It is nuts out here!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 23, 2006)

Well, I'm a fellow South Floridian, and I wish I was there for the celebration!! Good luck with your goals and welcome!


----------



## pinkinmiami (Jun 23, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Well, I'm a fellow South Floridian, and I wish I was there for the celebration!! Good luck with your goals and welcome!



Awesome, so you know about all the madness that's going on.

Thank you for the warm welcome FatCatMC


----------



## zombul (Jun 23, 2006)

Welcome PINK (I personally just like the sound of pink over pink in miami,but who cares).There is alot of smart (and some smart @$$e$)here that i'm sure will be helpfull to you.


----------



## pinkinmiami (Jun 24, 2006)

zombul said:
			
		

> Welcome PINK (I personally just like the sound of pink over pink in miami,but who cares).There is alot of smart (and some smart @$$e$)here that i'm sure will be helpfull to you.


Hey Zombu, thanks, you can call me pink if you like   I love smart assess, I think I'm going to love it here.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 25, 2006)

pinkinmiami welcome to IM!


----------



## LexusGS (Jun 26, 2006)

pinkinmiami welcome to IM!


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 30, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 30, 2006)

pinkinmiami said:
			
		

> Hey Zombu, thanks, you can call me pink if you like  *I love smart assess*, I think I'm going to love it here.



well you came to the right place


----------



## managemysite (Jul 25, 2006)

I live in Ft. Lauderdale, near Miami as well, it is amazing what the team did this year and how well they were perceived by the local community.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 28, 2006)

welcome to IM


----------

